# Huge Milestone: 100,000 Posts!



## Dave

I just wanted to take a moment to congratulate and thank all of the members here at Talk Cockatiels for reaching our first big milestone: 100,000 posts! Congrats everyone, this is big. 

:excited: :tiel5: :lovebirds:

(Also, for anyone who is interested, we've opened up a new website: *Talk Parrots*. Come over to discuss your other feathered friends, large, small, and any size in between!)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Yeah, talk tiels


----------



## feathers

yay! go TC


----------



## Renae

Woo, this is great! that's a lot of posts. 

PS. Checking out the other website now, and joining.


----------



## allen

horay now thats alot just joined the other forum


----------



## birdluv

All right!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Renae

I bet these forums are keeping you busy, Dave. :lol: 

I just wanted to say how awesome your new (talk parrots) forum is. I love it!


----------



## kikee

:clap: congrats well done TC


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels

Thats such a great thing,CONGRAT"S TALK COCKATIELS!!!!!!


----------



## fluoro.black

Yay~  Go TC, this just proves how awesome this site is .


----------



## Cockatiel1212

yay talkcockatiels


----------



## SilverBee

I'm pleased to be reminded that this site is here, and to see that such a milestone has been reached. Unfortunately, I didn't help to reach that goal. After signing up at some point in the past, I promptly lost track. The happy birthday greeting was my first of the day. Thanks, TC! I will be participating now.


----------

